# Tiger MUD FLAPS



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I was going to use thin sheet aluminum but decided to thin the plastic where 
it was necessary instead and used a razor saw to cut in between the flap sections also
did the same to the two forward hinged flaps....lots of plastic debris all over the place 
but it turned out pretty good. Then I used a lighter and did some damage then sanded 
again when thicker areas where exposed. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

be aware that on the real Tiger these were not thin sheet metal but very thick armor plate so they do not bend and ripple much at all. They were at least 1/4 thick hardened steel. You could not possibly damage them that much and have them still remain on the tank. Normally you see a little bend or a missing shield. Same with the outer segment of the front track guard. The front track guards are quite sturdy, as they have the sockets for a small crane/jib to help remove the drive sprocket.

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4948632196612451&pid=15.1

Here you see enough force to rip off the outer front section yet everything else is in very good shape

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-H_NZaYbnulE/TfI16L7P6oI/AAAAAAAAKgo/68X_jx6NamU/s1600/Tiger.jpg


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Your right....I did some toning down on the damage. 

Thanks!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> be aware that on the real Tiger these were not thin sheet metal but very thick armor plate so they do not bend and ripple much at all.


I _thought_ that other modellers made them look flimsy ...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well that is just it... modelers tend to make them look as if they were made from foil but the real skirt sections were quite sturdy and would rip off the tank entirely before they got the damage that modelers usually depict. It would be really hard to crumple up the side skirt sections as they were just held on by small screws. The screws would give and the skirt would be lost.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi guys. DJ I do know what you are talking about but here are some pics
that clearly show some Flap Damage.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Interesting ...


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

I've always found the info on this site to be very informative:

http://tiger1.info/EN/Side-skirts.html


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You guys ...this is simply amazing work!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sbx7SPVWzNo


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I tend to learn something new here everytime I visit.


----------

